# Giant OCR1 with SRAM Rival?



## mxred91 (May 26, 2013)

I bought a Giant OCR1 with SRAM Rival about 2 months ago from Craigslist. The seller said he bought the bike new about 3 years ago and only rode it a few times. The bike is like new, I believe he did only ride it a few times. A couple of things I do not understand, from what I can tell it is a 2006 model and it has a SRAM Rival group. He confirmed he bought it like three years ago, and it came with the Rival group. As far as I know the OCR1 was never offered with Rival. There is a frame sticker that says it is from Wayne Cyclery in Grand Island Nebraska. I wondered if anyone could shed some light on this odd combination. I really like the bike so I guess it does not matter, I am just curious. Maybe the Bike shop got some overstock frames and built them up? The bars and stem are also upgraded (Cadence and EA30). Wheels are the typical Xero brand.
Thanks
Chuck S
View attachment 281459


----------



## davez26 (Nov 15, 2010)

Mxred91:
It has been said that 'a picture is worth a thousand words, unless it is from the non-drive side, then it is virtually worthless'
I can't see!
Good Luck in your quest, nonetheless.


----------

